# Reuleaux rx2/3 battery life



## Morne Delport (8/11/16)

Hi guys. i recently purchased a wismec reuleaux rx 2/3. I'm just curious wether my batteries are draining too fast. I usually get about 5-7 hours of of them a day. I have to admit I do slightly vape a lot. but I can't help but feel that my previous mid, Smok H-Priv, had a better battery life, I would usually get through a whole day and I'd nly have to charge them at night before I go to bed. I use dual Samsung 25R 18650s, my build is 24g kanthal 0.36 ohms, I vape around 45-50W. I just want to know if 5-7 hours is normal with this mod and build?


----------



## Tahir_Kai (8/11/16)

Morne Delport said:


> Hi guys. i recently purchased a wismec reuleaux rx 2/3. I'm just curious wether my batteries are draining too fast. I usually get about 5-7 hours of of them a day. I have to admit I do slightly vape a lot. but I can't help but feel that my previous mid, Smok H-Priv, had a better battery life, I would usually get through a whole day and I'd nly have to charge them at night before I go to bed. I use dual Samsung 25R 18650s, my build is 24g kanthal 0.36 ohms. I just want to know if 5-7 hours is normal with this mod and build?


What watts are you vaping at? im between 55-65 watts but i have the LG chocs and i get about a day's worth of battery life

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne Delport (8/11/16)

Tahir_Kai said:


> What watts are you vaping at? im between 55-65 watts but i have the LG chocs and i get about a day's worth of battery life


I vape at around 45 - 50W


----------



## Morph699 (8/11/16)

I posted about a similar issue a couple weeks ago. 

Ive found that on temp mode (SS) at 45 watt the batteries (3 batteries) last about 8 - 10 hours with either samsung 30q's or samsung 25 R's. 
On variable wattage on 45watt i get between 6 to 8 hours but anything higher then i kill them about 6 hours on 3 and 4 hours on 2. in fact in the time it took to charge 3 batteries i drained 2.

ive turned on stealth mode and pre heat (0.5 - 0.8 sec and 40 watt) but they dont make much difference.

hope that this helps.


----------



## Morne Delport (8/11/16)

Morph699 said:


> I posted about a similar issue a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Ive found that on temp mode (SS) at 45 watt the batteries (3 batteries) last about 8 - 10 hours with either samsung 30q's or samsung 25 R's.
> On variable wattage on 45watt i get between 6 to 8 hours but anything higher then i kill them about 6 hours on 3 and 4 hours on 2. in fact in the time it took to charge 3 batteries i drained 2.
> ...


I'm vaping on my smok now to see if its the mod or my batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne Delport (8/11/16)

Morph699 said:


> I posted about a similar issue a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Ive found that on temp mode (SS) at 45 watt the batteries (3 batteries) last about 8 - 10 hours with either samsung 30q's or samsung 25 R's.
> On variable wattage on 45watt i get between 6 to 8 hours but anything higher then i kill them about 6 hours on 3 and 4 hours on 2. in fact in the time it took to charge 3 batteries i drained 2.
> ...


So I was vaping on my Smok on the 25Rs and got 5 hours out of them, I was kinda chainvaping so I guess its not my Mod just me vaping too much lately.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (10/11/16)

@Morne Delport - you are correct, I also chainvape and understand your struggle right now. I have exactly the same mod - and I've been reading a bit about battery life, and cut off profiles. The smok allows batteries to drain further than what the wismec mods allow - this is actually a good thing, as your battery does not get strained, it should allow more charge cycles in its lifecycle. So be happy not sad - also much safer.


----------



## Morne Delport (10/11/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> @Morne Delport - you are correct, I also chainvape and understand your struggle right now. I have exactly the same mod - and I've been reading a bit about battery life, and cut off profiles. The smok allows batteries to drain further than what the wismec mods allow - this is actually a good thing, as your battery does not get strained, it should allow more charge cycles in its lifecycle. So be happy not sad - also much safer.


Yeah I also noticed the smok dropping the batteries too low. so im hape with my rx3/3 mod. I always go through a period like this when buying something new. guess this is how marriage will be like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## therazia (10/11/16)

Having a RX200s, a Smok H-Priv and the RX2/3 it really depends on your daily usage.

I thought my new LG chocolates were fake because they drained so fast but then I started comparing it to my normal vaping habbits. 

I started testing a new batch of DIY when I got the chocolates and they seemed to discharge far quicker compared to my 6 month old Samsung 30Q's.

I then actually started paying attention when vaping and the amount I chain vaped actually increased when testing my new flavours. Something I overlooked when I suspected them.


----------



## Waine (10/11/16)

The RX 2/3 has been one big fat disappointment for me. I have said it on other threads. "Atomizer short" issues, it stops at low wattage settings on different Attys. Temp control won't work, and and and. I am leaning more towards Mech mods, or "semi-Mech" mods for this very reason.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idiot (5/12/16)

I'm using RX2/3, get around 10 - 12 hours of vape time (+- 2 days)
25 - 30w, 0.4ohm dual coil
loving this mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JB1987 (5/12/16)

On my RX200S I get about 2 days with 3 LG chocos vaping at 50 watts .35 - .5 ohm coils, seems quite decent to me. That is if I use the device as my main mod for a weekend. 

Please note that batteries last way longer when used with an external charger, would not recommend usb charging for this mod.


----------



## Hardtail1969 (18/12/16)

Rx200s, samsung batts, tfv8 beast at 120w and i get about 10hrs

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------

